#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  الخطب المنبرية وموضوعاتها

## د.عمر

*الخطب المنبرية وموضوعاتها**


أولا : الخطب المنبرية الجاهزة :

وهي خطب جاهزة كاملة بكل ما تحويه من عناصر الخطبة الشرعية ، وهذه تكون جاهزة للالقاء يوم الجمعة ، إلا أن الخطيب قد يحذف كلمة ، أو عبارة ، قد لا تتناسب مع المصلين في بلده ،  فيستبدلها بما يفهمه المصلون في بلده .

ثانيا : موضوعات الخطب المنبرية :

وهي موضوعات يصلح أن تكون خطبة كمشكلة ، أو ظاهرة ، تحتاج إلى علاج ، فيكتب الموضوع وعناصره وأدلته ، ويطلب من الخطباء صياغة خطبة منبرية حول الموضوع ، لأن بعض الخطباء أحيانا يحتاج فقط للموضوع ، فإذا وجده ومعه عناصره وأدلته سهل عليه إعداده .

واقترح أن تكون الخطب وموضوعاتها وفق الشروط الآتية : 

1 – أن يكون اسم موضوع الخطبة محددا .
2 – توضع عناصر موضوع الخطبة .
3 – تكتب الأدلة للموضوع من الكتاب ، والسنة ، وأقوال الخلفاء الراشدين ، ثم أقوال العلماء من كتب التفسير ، أو من شروح السنة .
4 – ربط هذه الأدلة بواقع حياة الناس .
5 – اجتناب الألفاظ البذيئة ، والنابية والسب والشتم .
6 – عدم التطرق لأحداث السياسة اليومية ، لأنها تتلون حسب المصلحة ، والدين الإسلامي بريء من ذلك .
7 – أن تكون قصيرة ، لأن السنة أن تكون الخطبة قصيرة ، بحيث لا تتجاوز عشر دقائق للخطبة الأولى .
8 – أن يكون الأسلوب واضح يتناسب مع اختلاف أفهام الناس وعقولهم ، فينتقى اللفظ البليغ المفهوم ، وخاصة أن رواد المنتدى من بلاد شتى .
 9 – أن تراجع الخطبة من حيث اللغة ، مع وضع الفواصل بعد كل عبارة .
10 – عدم تسجيل المرور من الأعضاء على الخطبة ، أو الموضوع ،  وإنما يسمح للمداخلة العلمية ، مثل التنبيه على وجود 
حديث ضعيف بالخطبة أو الموضوع ، فحينئذ يجب التنبيه بعبارة يتحقق منها المقصود ، مع إحسان الظن بالكاتب .
11 – على المشرفين على الخطب المنبرية حذف المداخلات التي لاتثري هذا الموضوع ، وكذلك الموضوعات التي تخالف الشروط السابقة .
12 – عند المداخلة يرجى عدم أرفاق تواقيع صور أو أشكال لأن الموضوع يتحدث عن خطبة الجمعة ، ولها قدسيتها واحترامها .


ولست بخير منكم ولا أعلم ، ولكن رأيت أن هذه مساهمة في نشر الخير ، وإعانة لإخواننا الخطباء على ذلك .*

----------


## د.عمر

[ ]*الخطب المنبرية وموضوعاتها**

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد 
فيسعدني أن أقدم هذا الاقتراح حول الخطب المنبرية وموضوعاتها أرجو أن ينال إعجاب أعضاء المنتدى وخاصة الخطباء والباحثين 


أولا : الخطب المنبرية الجاهزة :

وهي خطب جاهزة كاملة بكل ما تحويه من عناصر الخطبة الشرعية ، وهذه تكون جاهزة للالقاء يوم الجمعة ، إلا أن الخطيب قد يحذف كلمة ، أو عبارة ، قد لا تتناسب مع المصلين في بلده ،  فيستبدلها بما يفهمه المصلون في بلده .

ثانيا : موضوعات الخطب المنبرية :

وهي موضوعات يصلح أن تكون خطبة كمشكلة ، أو ظاهرة ، تحتاج إلى علاج ، فيكتب الموضوع وعناصره وأدلته ، ويطلب من الخطباء صياغة خطبة منبرية حول الموضوع ، لأن بعض الخطباء أحيانا يحتاج فقط للموضوع ، فإذا وجده ومعه عناصره وأدلته سهل عليه إعداده .

واقترح أن تكون الخطب وموضوعاتها وفق الشروط الآتية : 

1 – أن يكون اسم موضوع الخطبة محددا .
2 – توضع عناصر موضوع الخطبة .
3 – تكتب الأدلة للموضوع من الكتاب ، والسنة ، وأقوال الخلفاء الراشدين ، ثم أقوال العلماء من كتب التفسير ، أو من شروح السنة .
4 – ربط هذه الأدلة بواقع حياة الناس .
5 – اجتناب الألفاظ البذيئة ، والنابية والسب والشتم .
6 – عدم التطرق لأحداث السياسة اليومية ، لأنها تتلون حسب المصلحة ، والدين الإسلامي بريء من ذلك .
7 – أن تكون قصيرة ، لأن السنة أن تكون الخطبة قصيرة ، بحيث لا تتجاوز عشر دقائق للخطبة الأولى .
8 – أن يكون الأسلوب واضح يتناسب مع اختلاف أفهام الناس وعقولهم ، فينتقى اللفظ البليغ المفهوم ، وخاصة أن رواد المنتدى من بلاد شتى .
 9 – أن تراجع الخطبة من حيث اللغة ، مع وضع الفواصل بعد كل عبارة .
10 – عدم تسجيل المرور من الأعضاء على الخطبة ، أو الموضوع ،  وإنما يسمح للمداخلة العلمية ، مثل التنبيه على وجود 
حديث ضعيف بالخطبة أو الموضوع ، فحينئذ يجب التنبيه بعبارة يتحقق منها المقصود ، مع إحسان الظن بالكاتب .
11 – على المشرفين على الخطب المنبرية حذف المداخلات التي لاتثري هذا الموضوع ، وكذلك الموضوعات التي تخالف الشروط السابقة .
12 – عند المداخلة يرجى عدم أرفاق تواقيع صور أو أشكال لأن الموضوع يتحدث عن خطبة الجمعة ، ولها قدسيتها واحترامها .


ولست بخير منكم ولا أعلم ، ولكن رأيت أن هذه مساهمة في نشر الخير ، وإعانة لإخواننا الخطباء على ذلك .*[/QUOTE]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

دكتور عمر
ولو أنى لا أحبذ الخطب المنبرية الجاهزة واعتبر أنها لا تجعل الخطيب يتفاعل مع المصليين. إلا أننى أرى أن هذا موضوع جيد لتعليمنا أصول الخطبة وهام لمن يقومون بهذا الواجب خاصة فى المناطق الريفية والنائية حيث يجب أن يكون الخطيب مراعياً لثقافة المصليين وخاصة المناطق التى لايتوافر بها خطباء دارسون .بمشيئة الله ستكون لى مشاركة معكم لعلنى أنول معكم الخير والثواب . أدعوا الجميع للمشاركة . دمتم بخير

----------


## د.عمر

*
كنا ننتظر ان تكون هناك قاعة مستقلة تهتم بالخطب المنبرية بحيث تكون في قاعة واحدة يستعرض الخطيب الموضوعات ويختار المناسب والملائم منها لجماعة البلد .

المقصود ان تبذل الجهود لوضع قاعة شأنها شأن بقية القاعات بل ان قاعة الخطب المنبرية اولى من كثير من القاعات التي لا تخفى عليكم ونحن بانتظار القاعة .

علما ان الذين يستفيدون منها خلق كثير بمصر وخارج مصر من الدول العربية  وغير العربية .

نحن بانتظاركم يا احباب الحبيب .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الدكتور / عمر المرمش
نحن نحاول عمل أكثر من قاعة فرعية فى الموضوعات التى تخص الدين الإسلامى مثل الفقه والفتاوى والأحاديث .وقد جددت الأخت الفاضلة رحمة الأقتراح وقدمته لإدارة المنتدى والموضوع تحت البحث . المهم نكتب فى الموضوع لنشجع باقى الزميلات والزملاء على الدخول والكتابة . دمت بخير

----------

